# Passionfruit In A Beer



## dug (1/7/08)

I been thinking about my next brew. I have just come into a few passionfruit, well lots . and this has got me thinking. I've made some brews with very nice passionfruit flacours in them, so what do you think of helping this flavour along with a bit of reall passionfruit?

I would probably go for a recipe something like

2kg JWM pale malt
2kg Bairds marris otter
100g light crystal
500ml (or more) of passionfruit pulp

galaxy and goldings hops, not sure what quantities yet...hmmm... maybe even nelson savin 

as for yeast probably use a larger yeast as its cold down here now though I could setup my heater and use a dried belgium yeast.

any thoughts?


----------



## clarkey7 (1/7/08)

Put the passionfruit in pavlova....... <_<


----------



## amiddler (1/7/08)

Dug,

I love passionfruit and love the idea of a passionfruit beer. I have no idea on quantities but the thought of Nelson Sauvin hops is good. It comes to me as a twist of white wine in a beer, with the NS flavour and passionfruit both being great wine qualities.

Please let me know what you do and how it ends up. I might give something similar a go if it works out.

Drew


----------



## Swinging Beef (1/7/08)

Definately use a liquid Belgian yeast.
I would suggest Ardenes... a lovely multi purpose Belgian.


----------



## dr K (1/7/08)

seems like a waste of hops
beers with a healthy wheat presence seem to benefit from the use of tart fruits.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (1/7/08)

I'm in the camp of Dr K here,

A slug of wheat, maybe even raw wheat for that dry/tart mouthfeel it gives, and light neutral or floral hopping. I reckon the use of NS and especially Galaxy will just add another layer of fruitiness over the top of your passion-fruit and make the flavours muddy and indistinct. I'm thinking the difference between a fresh cut passion-fruit and a spoon of that nasty passion-fruit dominated tinned fruit salad. I'd go for a really aromatic floral or spicy hop - Tett/Hallertau/Saaz - Something that will compliment the passion-fruit rather than blend with it. Lots of carbonation to go with the wheat and give it a creamy Pavlova type of mouthfeel and make it look like a pile of meringue when you pour it into a glass with a good two or three inches of head on it....

damn, now I'm really thirsty

TB


----------



## kevo (1/7/08)

I had a go at some passionfruit in a Malt Shovel lager kit a couple of years back.

I added a few passionfruits to the primary and it was ok - pretty tangy, but not what I had hoped for. 

Made that beer before I knew about this site, using non-kit yeasts and fermenting cool. Luckily have my notes handy - made mid december '06, fermented hot. Pitched at 26C and it went from 1054 to 1008 and into the bottle in under a week! Bloody hell. Tasting notes say - very, very sweet, very fruity. :blink: 

Don't remember it being too flash, but found a bottle on the weekend while cleaning the garage - 18 months old now - could it be that bad? :unsure: 

Maybe make your base beer and rack a portion onto some p'fruit in secondary. See how that goes and scale up if it's good. 
Brewing classic styles recommends a rate of about 60g of fruit puree per litre as a starting point for fruit beers, variable according to the fruit you choose - using tinned passionfruit might be good for consistency and it's already sanitised.

Good luck.

Kev


----------



## Andyd (2/7/08)

If you want a good example of how passionfruit can come through in a beer, the Holgate ESB I've been having recently has quite a forward passionfruit presence. 

Having said that, I believe this is not through the use of passionfruit but the choice of yeast, hops and brewing conditions.

None-the-less, give it a shot. I'd probably go for a well attenuating belgian yeast, and keep the fruit additions down as too much will overrun the beer very quickly, particularly with fruits like passionfruit.

Andy


----------



## Weizguy (2/7/08)

As the brewer of the first prize Fruit Beer in NSW last year (using passionfruit), I thought that I should add my 2 bob's worth.

It's worth a mention that the base beer defines how the fruit is perceived as well.
For a light delicate fruitiness, such as passionfruit, I chose a blonde style to highlight the fruit. I used 2 small tins of fruit, totalling 440g of pulp, added at the start of the ferment. Blonde ale adds little hop flavour and bitterness.

The beer is still balanced and drinkable, a year later, but was caned at the Nationals last year, with comments such as "Where's the fruit?"

Either way, I liked it and so did almost everyone who sampled it around here.

Les (not the Fruit-beer guy, by any means)


----------



## berapnopod (3/7/08)

I made a passionfruit beer at the beginning of the year. Somewhat similar to Weizguy's.
I used just pilsner malt for the grist. Only bittering hops to give about 16IBU.

The idea is not to add any flavours other than the passionfruit and keep the bitterness low to avoid it dominating.

I added the pulp of 17 passionfruit to the secondary and left in there for a week before racking to a keg.

I was very pleased with the result. A light beer with a strong passionfruit flavour and aroma to it. but not over the top. I found the passionfruit added some bitterness and quite a bit of sourness to the beer. the sourness was good, the bitterness was so-so. The passionfruit flavour/aroma muted over the period of 2-3 months. After 5 months, it was all gone. Still a nice beer though.

Berp.


----------



## dug (4/7/08)

Thanks for the ideas and comments. I've brewed a few raspberry beers before and they have been mostly good. I say mostly because last brew I only used 2kg of fruit, added when racked into secondary, and I pasturised it for 10min at 70C, this took away LOTS of flavour and aroma away from the raspberries. 

I will be brewing a raspberry wheat beer this summer for christmas/new years. 

weizguy, I like the sound of your base beer of blonde, Mine may turn out more sour as I'll be using fresh, well "fresh frozen" fruit rather than tinned. I'm hoping that this will give more passion fruit flavour and aroma as the fruit hasn't been cooked/heated.

thirsty boy, I can see where you are going with the spicy hops, I guess the idea is to layer the flavours and build up a fuller profile rather than concentrate on one.


----------



## Schikitar (24/10/17)

Hey all, I've necro'd this thread as I'm looking to make a passionfruit pale - there's some good info here but also from quite some time ago. Just wondering if anyone has anything to add in terms of recipe, quantities, methods..? I was thinking of brewing a really light pale and then adding about 20g/L of canned pulp to secondary and then maybe another 10g/L at the start of cold crash to lock in some more flavour and use as the bulk prime for bottling.. not sure about those amounts or the method TBH! Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## malt junkie (24/10/17)

I did a kit beer recently (usually Ag) Coopers Mexican crevenzer, US05 and a light dry hop of galaxy(2g/L 3 days) and it has a nice passion fruit hit to it. As stated above if going with fruit your probably better going with a wheat style beer, or your balance will be all over the shop.


----------



## Bonenose (25/10/17)

Have actually just tried a pasionfruit wheat beer recently, works really well I was quite impressed.


----------



## Schikitar (25/10/17)

Okay, thanks guys, I'll dwell on this some more..


----------

